# Frame Width of 79 F150????



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Does anyone out there know the frame width of a 1979 F150 4x4? I am looking at buying a used Western plow that was on a 79 150, and want to know what the possibilities are in terms on modifying the frame mount to fit my 96 F250 The plow and frame are pre uni-mount in case you're wondering. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

I have a '78 F250. I believe the frame is the same width as the 1/2 tons. I'll measure later today and post my findings for you.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Great, thanks jason


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

A 79 f150 2 wheel drive is 34 inches front and rear 37inches at the front of the bed i hope this helps dont't know if this is the same for a 4 wheel drive or not i'll measure my 93 4*4 and see what it is to


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

My 93 f150 4*4 is 40 inches outer frame to frame


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I remember Dino saying the newer Fords had much wider frames than a '79, (in your thread over at the snowplowing forum) having some actual numbers helps. Thanks guys - Nick, it does sound like a bit of work to modify the mount. It can be done, just going to involve some time and consequently $. 

If you can, have a reputable fab shop provide you with an estimate on modifying/mounting your plow, and compare that figure with your other options. (Buying a new/used plow, etc)


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Oh man I feel like a heel. I forgot all about measuring today. Was up at 4:00 am to put out lawn care flyers. I'm kind of dead on my feet, and forgot all about it. 

I promise to do it tomorrow and post. Although the 2wd frame should be the same as the 4wd, I'll measure anyways.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Just measured my frame. Outside to outside on the front measures 34 inches. Just like BobbyB's 1/2 ton. So the 3/4 ton 4x4 frame is the same width.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Do not I repeat do not attempt to try and install a 79 mount kit on the 96. It will never look right, and more importantly, it may not hold up. What you will spend on fab work, you can buy the parts new.Keep looking for a used unit that will fit your truck.
The 80-91 mount kits are simliar but still will involve some fab work. Stay with a 92-97 mount kit. We bought a used one preseason for 200.00.
The old style kits involve removing the front bumper, installing the mount and then reinstalling the front bumper. Makes for an ugly looking truck.
Dino


----------

